# Cleat rear positioning



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have been riding clipless pedals for over 20 years so am really used to and like them. I recently installed flat pedals (Shimano Saint) to a bike I use for training midweek with the idea to develop some skills I am lacking and for which the use of flats were extensively recommended. With these pedals I tend to locate my foot more forward compared to the current clipless set up I have, and feel more comfortable and with a more powerful pedal stroke. So I am looking to replicate this foot position with the clipless pedals. I have already moved the cleats back as much as possible but have not yet got to the same position as on the flats.

I found this video on an old thread in this forum (http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/cleat-positioning-788148.html) that describes what I am looking for :






I also found a review on the Five Ten Maltese Falcon shoes and it seems they allow to locate the cleat further back than traditional clipless shoes

Review: Five Ten Maltese Falcon SPD Compatible Shoes

Can anybody using these shoes confirm whether this is correct? Are there any other clipless shoes that allow for a rear cleat location?

(I know I can drill holes in my current shoes but as I am in the market for new ones, hopefully I may find some that already have this feature)

Thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I normally ride my platforms a little further back than I ride clipless, but I think that's more to do with how my seat post height is setup vs. a more efficient foot position. If I raise the seat up, my foot/pedal position goes back up under the ball. 

Since it appears a more rearward foot position over the pedal is better for downhill riding, I'd look around that forum or look around for some DH clipless shoes.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Following your recommendation I looked at some DH and Enduro options and it seems Shimano has been addresing this with their "Torbal" technology and expanded cleat slot length. According to their site

TORBAL - TECHNOLOGIES - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

some pedals have these expanded slot options:

SIZE EXPANDED 
#36 - #39	+5mm
#40 - #42	+6mm
#43 - #45	+7mm
#46 - #48	+8mm
#49 - #52	+9mm


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I run the new Shimano ME7 shoes and they do have the ability for more rearward cleat positioning.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. I have found these models to have that feature:

ME7
ME5
M089
AM9

The M200 seems to also have it altough it seems to be no longer listed in the Shimano website


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I pick the shoe I like and modify them to move the cleat back if necessary.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've recently come to the same realization as you after essentially doing the same thing. I can tell you that the Maltese Falcon do not go as far back as my Specialized shoes. I don't know the exact model but it was the basic entry level mountain bike spd shoe that Specialized was selling about 3 years ago. They advertise their 2FO clipless shoes as being able to have a more rearward position so I may try those out. Otherwise I'm just going to modify my current shoes.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I pick the shoe I like and modify them to move the cleat back if necessary.


Do you just dremel the slot so you can slide them further back or do you drill new holes altogether?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

JonMX5 said:


> Do you just dremel the slot so you can slide them further back or do you drill new holes altogether?


I've done both depending on the shoe, usually just drill a hole a little further back and connect with the existing slot with dremel or whatever and make the slots longer. Sometimes need to mod the sole tread to clear the cleats too.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

JonMX5 said:


> I've recently come to the same realization as you after essentially doing the same thing. I can tell you that the Maltese Falcon do not go as far back as my Specialized shoes. I don't know the exact model but it was the basic entry level mountain bike spd shoe that Specialized was selling about 3 years ago. They advertise their 2FO clipless shoes as being able to have a more rearward position so I may try those out. Otherwise I'm just going to modify my current shoes.


Thanks for the info on the Maltese Falcon. I also read about the Specialized 2FO Clip that allows for 4 mm further back. 
I ordered the Shimano M089 that at my size #43 should allow for +7mm to the rear. They should be delivered today so I will report back.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've done both depending on the shoe, usually just drill a hole a little further back and connect with the existing slot with dremel or whatever and make the slots longer. Sometimes need to mod the sole tread to clear the cleats too.


How further back have you drilled the holes?


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

I got my shoes last week. The cleats can be positioned further back in these shoes than in any other I have had before. I could feel that the pedal axle was about a centimeter behind the ball of the foot. By swaping the new shoes and the old ones, the difference was noticeable.
I rode them on the trails these weekend and I was able to climb with less effort, getting a "heels down" position on descents and technical sections felt more natural, intuitive and stable. I have not yet compared whether I got the same foot position as on the flat pedals but I would say it is close enough. I ride Time Z platform pedals that provide a wide/long platform which also helps.
So far, it seems this has been a good investment.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have my cleats as far back as I can get on all my shoes. My calves seem to cramp less on long downhills with the cleats farther back.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Been running shimano shoes for a while & used to redrill them in order to move the cleat back. Went to their torball style shoe last summer and there is more than enough spacing to move the cleat way back. I'd also add the torball itself is the real deal. Stiff sole that allows your heel to twist independent of the ball of your foot was a revelation for me. Just feels way more planted, stable, and natural. Allows the bike to track the terrain without unwanted input at the pedal.


----------



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

BiciMapas said:


> Following your recommendation I looked at some DH and Enduro options and it seems Shimano has been addresing this with their "Torbal" technology and expanded cleat slot length. According to their site
> 
> TORBAL - TECHNOLOGIES - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO
> 
> ...


How did you find this site? I couldn't get to it. And Shimano's website doesn't appear to publish cleat slot sizes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I googled "Shimano spd cleat adjustment."

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/tech...footwear/expanded-cleat-adjustment-range.html


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

The link changed since that post. I got this one in the Shimano website

https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/tech...footwear/expanded-cleat-adjustment-range.html


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Oops, Nat had already posted it


----------



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

BiciMapas said:


> The link changed since that post. I got this one in the Shimano website
> 
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/tech...footwear/expanded-cleat-adjustment-range.html


Thanks!


----------

